# Geperimeerd



## eno2

Google geeft 10 doorgeklikte resultaten op slechts één blz, en nergens definitie te vinden . Niet in VD.

Ik gebruik het in de Franse betekenis van vervallen, afgedankt, in onbruik geraakt of buiten gebruik gesteld (maar niet in de eveneens Franse betekenis van verouderd en verjaard, zonder eigenlijk goed te weten waarom niet).  Wat vinden Vlamingen en Nederlanders daarvan?
Duidelijk een gallicisme.
En blijkbaar tegenwoordig in onbruik geraakt ? Moeilijk of oubollig? Of in Nederland zelfs nooit gebruikt?


----------



## Peterdg

Nooit van gehoord.


----------



## eno2

Het West Vlaams bulkt van de Gallicismen en ik raapte daarvan nog een goed deel op via mijn grootmoeder (geboren 1886). Alhoewel geperimeerd er niet een van was, daar moet ik via meer intellectuele taalgebruikers door besmet zijn.


> *périmer*
> verbe transitif Conjugaison
> 
> (latin _perimere, _anéantir)
> 
> 
> 
> Rendre quelque chose désuet, passé de mode : Cette nouvelle théorie risque de périmer mes conceptions.



Google:
https://nl.express.live/2010/09/28/woordspelingen-exp-133108/28 sep. 2010 - Au réservoir : afscheidsgroet met een humorgehalte van* een geperimeerd yoghurtpotje. 
*

Synoniem: expireren. Dat een cognaat is : Nederlands, Spaans, Portugees, Frans*, *Engels.


----------



## jedna

Hallo eno,

Het Italiaans kent het woord: annientare (anéantir). In deze link een veelheid aan betekenissen (die m.i. overigens niet alle 100% betrouwbaar zijn, maar toch interessant om even te bekijken misschien...) annientare traduzione - Italiano Olandese traduzione di annientare.

Dit zegt mijn vD F/N woordenboek als ik er 'périmer' intik:
se périmer  [səperime] (wederkerend werkwoord) woordvormen_
verouderen _
▼ voorbeelden se périmer vite - snel verouderen, snel achterhaald zijn verlopen verjaren _
▼ voorbeelden(juridisch) laisser périmer un procès - een proces laten verjaren (juridisch) laisser périmer une instance - vervolging achterwege laten laisser périmer un billet de chemin de fer - een treinkaartje laten verlopen

Synoniemennet:Vertaling van 'perimer' uit het Frans naar het Nederlands - synoniemen.net

Groet, en voor alle deelnemers en moderatoren: mijn beste wensen voor het nieuwe jaar
jedna


----------



## ThomasK

Insgelijks! Nu, mij valt op dat het woord in #3 duidelijk in een ironische context wordt gebruikt - en dan vind ik dat best leuk. Maar in een ordinaire context blijf ik liever dat de Nederlandse varianten...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ook, hoor, ook zelfs van onbestaande, maar niet alle en niet in alle contexten. _(Een religieus initiatief in mijn buurt heeft bijvoorbeeld "*gezin-vol vieren*"; alleen wegens de flauwe woordspeling zou ik bijna niet deelnemen. Het lijkt erop te wijzen dat de organisatoren snel tevreden zijn... ;-))_


----------



## ThomasK

Zinvol vieren met gezinnen >>> gezinvol vieren... Aaaarrrrrhhhh!

In die ironische context vond ik _geperimeerd_ perfect!


----------



## jedna

geperimeerd yoghurtpotje... kunnen jullie me uitleggen wat dit is? Hoe dit oogt?
Ik kan me nog wel iets voorstellen bij 'geperimeerde' yoghurt, maar een geperimeerd potje...?



eno2 said:


> Ik hou nu eenmaal van ongewone en weinig gebruikte woorden



Ja, zo kun je elk woord dat je van de Franse taal overneemt en 1/1 in Nederlandse/Vlaamse taal overzet als ongewoon en weinig gebruikt zien. Maar die verdienen in mijn optiek niet het predicaat _ongewone_ woorden...


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Alsof Nederlanders niet frequent chique Franse woorden 1/1 gebruiken... Ik zie dat/die helemaal niet als ongewoon



Daar zeg je het zelf al: niet ongewoon....
Overigens wilde ik met mijn opmerking geen kritiek leveren op het 1/1 overnemen in België. Zou je je eerdere opmerkingen van mij hierover herinneren zou je weten dat ik er een vreselijke hekel aan heb als wij (Nederlanders dus!!!!) zomaar lukraak Engelse/Amerikaanse woorden overnemen, en soms nog eens beroerd ook! - en niet de moeite nemen er een goed Nederlands equivalent voor te bedenken. Dus leg mij hier aub geen kritiek op Vlamingen/Nederlandstalige Belgen in de mond die ik niet bedoelde
Bovendien ging het er mij in dit onderhavige geval niet om dat je geen woorden uit een vreemde taal zou overnemen, wat een andere discussie is, maar hierom dat je deze leenwoorden dan niet 'ongewoon' moet willen noemen. Zou wel wat al te makkelijk zijn!



eno2 said:


> In mijn optiek is een woord dat haast niet gebruikt wordt....ongewoon



Eens! Maar dan moet het wel een in de (in dit geval Vlaamse/Nederlandse) taal opgenomen woord zijn, en aangezien het onderhavige woord 'perimeren' nergens(noch in Vlaamse, noch in Nederlandse woordenboeken, noch in de etymologie) te vinden is....



eno2 said:


> Maar aangezien jij dat woord niet gebruikt.... waarom zou ik mijn voorstelling opleggen?



Wat is dit voor onzin-argument???


----------



## jedna

Ah, ik zie dat je op je besluit mij geen uitleg te geven bent teruggekomen

Waar ging het ook alweer over:


eno2 said:


> afscheidsgroet met een humorgehalte van* een geperimeerd yoghurtpotje. *



En dit is jouw uitleg:



eno2 said:


> Geperimeerd yoghurtpotje, daar stel ik mezelf wel wat bij voor. Bijvoorbeeld: als het ongeopende potje geperimeerd is, dan de yoghurt ook. De vervaldatum staat gewoonlijk op het potje. Als het om een leeg, weggeworpen potje gaat, dan is het potje zelf geperimeerd. Ik hoop dat ik dat daarmee uitputtend behandeld heb.



Neem me niet kwalijk, maar nu ik je uitleg gelezen heb... ik zie de ironie (ThomasK) niet... Sterker: ik vind het een totaal misplaatste vergelijking.
Een afscheidsgroet die qua het niet bezitten van humorgehalte op een geperimeerd yoghurtpotje lijkt. Dat het potje leeg is, zal de bedenker van deze post toch niet bedoeld hebben? Al had ie geschreven: ..van een potje geperimeerde yoghurt, dan nog zou de vergelijking nergens op slaan. En dan...een afscheidsgroet met humorgehalte, nee, zonder humorgehalte... Wat een kul!


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Je gaat het nooit gebruiken, dus wat maakt het uit...



Als ik alleen maar dingen zou willen weten die ik moet kunnen gebruiken, wat een armoe..., en wat een pragmatische instelling zou dat zijn....

Het 'perimeer'-gebruik op het politiek forum is duidelijk!


----------



## jedna

Als je een discussie over taal tracht te beslissen door te proberen in geniepig geformuleerde taalconstructies iemand af te breken dan getuigt dit niet van enige eruditie, noch karakter.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp wel de opmerking over het potje, maar achteraf zou ik denken dat het "geperimeerde-yoghurt+potje" was. Het leek mij inderdaad best ironisch, door dat archaïsch klinkend woord inderdaad. In die zin is het voor mij ongewoon: ik kom het nooit tegen...


----------



## jedna

ThomasK said:


> In die zin is het voor mij ongewoon: ik kom het nooit tegen



Ik kende het woord ook niet, zelfs niet uit de Franse taal. Maar het is duidelijk wel 1/1 uit het Frans in het Nederlands/Vlaams overgenomen, echter nergens in Belgische, noch in Nederlandse etymologieboeken en/of woordenboeken geregistreerd, dus _officleel_ 'niet-bestaand'/geaccepteerd in B/N taal.
Mijn gedachte bij een ongewoon woord betreft een in de eigen taal officieel bestaand woord dat om de een of andere reden niet (meer) wordt gebezigd; een archaïsch (maar ooit wel officieel geaccepteerd) woord bijvoorbeeld. Mocht iemand zo'n woord dan weer gebruiken, wordt het als ongewoon ervaren, maar eenieder kan het dan wel ergens opzoeken, wat met het vernederlandste/vervlaamste 'perimeren' niet kan. Je kan het dan hooguit vanuit je 'taalgevoel' aanvoelen, maar dan moet het wel in een begrijpelijke context gebed zijn. Wil men het woord desondanks toch gebruiken en er een niet-begrijpend publiek mee om de oren slaan getuigt dit m.i. van onvervalste arrogantie. De Duitse filosoof Schopenhauer zei het mooi: Wer Wahrheit hat zu sagen drückt sich einfach aus, denn es ist Ihm alles daran gelegen dass man Ihm versteht.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, ik begrijp ergens, maar voor mij is dat een ongewoon woord omdat ik het wel vanuit het Frans begrijp maar het ongebruikelijk achtte, ook zonder te weten of het officieel erkend was. Wij nemen wel vaker eens een woord vanuit het Frans over, met Vlaams/Nederlands aandoende suffixen erbij, en zeker in een ietwat ironische context is dat dan perfect oké, maar... ongewoon. in Vlaanderen hebben we meestal nog wat Frans geleerd, en dus is het vaak herkenbaar en dus gewoon leuk. Niks arrogants dus. Zo zou ik het formuleren. De eis tot eenvoudig formuleren geldt vermoedelijk "in principe" of zo, maar een woordspelletje erbij maakt het... leuk.


----------



## jedna

ThomasK said:


> Niks arrogants dus. Zo zou ik het formuleren. De eis tot eenvoudig formuleren geldt vermoedelijk "in principe" of zo, maar een woordspelletje erbij maakt het... leuk.



Dat 'arrogant' incl. de Schopenhauer-opmerking was eigenlijk in algemene zin bedoeld, en niet per sé inzake de discussie over het woord 'perimeren'. Ik had die overgang van de specifieke naar de algemene gedachtegang duidelijker moeten aangeven. Al ben ik het hartgrondig met Schopenhauer eens.

Zo'n woordspelletje moet je dan wel kunnen begrijpen, om het te kunnen waarderen/leuk te vinden. Dus moet je de lading van het woord kennen. Het is kennelijk iets typisch Vlaams, en dus voor mij, als Nederlandse, niet te begrijpen/invoelbaar/aanvoelbaar, laat staan dat ik er de ironie van pak...
Gek eigenlijk, we wonen ahw op een steenworp afstand van elkaar, en dan toch zo'n talig onbegrip....


----------



## ThomasK

Jaja, maar we hebben heel verschillende achtergronden: ietwat oudere Vlamingen zijn vaak met Frans geconfronteerd, hetzij via taalonderwijs, hetzij via de media, hetzij..., en ook de religieuze historische achtergrond leidt vaak tot een andere vorm van communicatie, een andere kijk op (standaard-)taal, enz.


----------



## jedna

En ook wij zijn hier met Frans geconfronteerd (Hugenoten, Napoleon - om er maar even twee te noemen), en natuurlijk op school als je meer dan basisschool hebt genoten, en als je nog van voor de tijd van de 'pretpakketten' bent, zoals ik


----------



## ThomasK

Ik garandeer je dat de confrontatie van een totaal andere aard is/was in Vlaanderen. Ik bedoelde niet dat jullie géén ervaring met het Frans hebben of hadden.


----------



## jedna

Ja, dat moet wel, gezien de problemen die er vandaag de dag nog steeds bij jullie zijn. Ik vind Frans een prachtige taal, lees veel Franse boeken ook, maar voor poëzie vind ik het Frans toch minder geschikt. Maar goed, ook dat is een kwestie van smaak... Een vriend van mij, zelf dichter, zweert erbij.
Ungaretti (in Franstalig Egypte  geboren en getogen, daarna naar Sorbonne en een aantal jaren woonachtig in Parijs) heeft ook een bundel Franse gedichten geschreven, die ik al ruwweg in eerste versie heb vertaald, maar deze hebben voor mij absoluut niet dezelfde charme als zijn Italiaanse poëzie.

Overigens heb ik er diep respect voor hoe jullie Vlamingen met de Nederlandse taal omgaan. Neem nou het Groot Dictee...de keer dat een Nederlandse deelnemer dit wint.... En ook hier, bij WR, kom je maar zelden een Nederlandse deelnemer tegen. Het gros van de Nederlanders is heel slordig met z'n taal, ongeïnteresseerd


----------



## Peterdg

Eno, 

Waar gaat dit over? Wat wil je bereiken? Dat we je zeggen dat je "geperimeerd" kan gebruiken? Of, dat het gekend is? Of, dat het begrepen wordt?

Ik denk dat alles al gezegd is: we kennen het niet, we gebruiken het niet, we begrijpen het niet.

Is er nog meer?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Wat doe je met de google voorbeelden? Heb ik die uit mijn duim gezogen?


Dat zeg ik niet. Maar, so what? Als ik hier kjdshfsjdfhljsdkfh zet, dan zal dat ook eens in Google te voorschijn komen. Maar nogmaals, wat wil je bereiken?


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij is het gewoon interessant om te zien hoe wij (de gangbaarheid van) woorden beoordelen, zeker als ze bv. niet bestaan maar wel doorzichtig zijn voor mensen die meer talen kennen of zo.
_(@jedna: onze houding tegenover de standaardtaal is net bepaald door een soort haat-liefdeverhouding, denk ik, mede doordat velen van ons in het dialect zijn opgevoed en het Nederlands soms nog als een wat vreemde taal ervaren. Dat verklaart ook veel.)_


----------



## eno2

Ik heb al mijn wijzigbare berichten gedeletet vanwege het onaangename toontje dat deze conversatie uitgaat met ook een persoonlijke aanval zoals deze:




jedna said:


> Wil men het woord desondanks toch gebruiken en er een niet-begrijpend publiek mee om de oren slaan *getuigt dit m.i. van onvervalste arrogantie.*



en zoals deze:



jedna said:


> Als je een discussie over taal tracht te beslissen door te proberen in geniepig geformuleerde taalconstructies iemand af te breken dan getuigt dit niet van enige eruditie, noch karakter.



Enneeuh...  dit bericht  laat ik staan.....


----------

